# Free KN95 Masks Available for Calvert County Businesses



## Editor

The Calvert County Department of Economic Development, in coordination with the Calvert County Chamber of Commerce and the Calvert County Health Department, have organized a KN95 face mask distribution drive for local businesses.

Well-fitting KN95 masks, or “respirators,” are touted by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) as providing the highest level of protection against COVID-19.

Calvert County-based businesses must register online to receive masks in increments of 20 for use by employees or customers. Businesses do not need to be a member of the Calvert County Chamber of Commerce to receive masks. Masks will be provided for free on a first-come, first-served basis. Business owners are encouraged to pre-order enough masks to support their staff and customers for a three-week period.

Businesses must pre-order masks online at www.CalvertChamber.org or by calling the Calvert County Chamber of Commerce at 410-535-2577. Unscheduled pickups cannot be accommodated.

Mask distribution will occur on Tuesdays, 9-11 a.m., and Thursdays, 1-3 p.m., beginning Tuesday, Feb. 15, 2022, at the following locations:


Northeast Community Center
 4075 Gordon Stinnett Ave., Chesapeake Beach
Harriet Elizabeth Brown Community Center
 901 Dares Beach Road, Prince Frederick
Southern Community Center
 20 Appeal Lane, Lusby
Citizens are encouraged to continue taking precautions to avoid preventable illness and hospitalizations. More information about testing and vaccination resources is available through the Calvert County Government virtual resource center at www.CalvertCountyMd.gov/Coronavirus. Residents may schedule vaccination appointments through the Health Department online at www.calvertcountycovid19.com/vaccination-registration. 

The Calvert County Department of Economic Development works to help all businesses succeed, from small, local businesses to large, national enterprises. For information on the Department of Economic Development and the many services the county offers the business community, contact the department at 410-535-4583 or 301-855-1880, or by email at info@ecalvert.com.

Find information on Calvert County Government services online at www.CalvertCountyMd.gov. Stay up to date with Calvert County Government on Facebook at www.facebook.com/CalvertCountyMd and YouTube at www.youtube.com/CalvertCountyGov


----------



## munacra

My understanding is that the KN95 masks are MADE IN CHINA..  Why not go homegrown with the N95 masks?  Made in America..  Enough with supporting the Chinese economy...  Just saying...


----------



## PJay




----------



## Kinnakeet

PJay said:


> View attachment 162443


They have more crap on biden than the ukrain


----------



## PeoplesElbow

munacra said:


> My understanding is that the KN95 masks are MADE IN CHINA..  Why not go homegrown with the N95 masks?  Made in America..  Enough with supporting the Chinese economy...  Just saying...


N95 masks can also be made in China, the designation of KN95 means it meets a Chinese standard, N95 is an American standard, KF94 is a South Korean standard.


----------



## glhs837

Got some freebies with my prescriptions at Target (new plan year, the first few months til I meet deductible are crazy) didnt look at the designation. I think they felt I should get a bonus after dropping over $1,000. 

Just did, Honeywell, DC300N95, NIOSH N95, TC-84A, -8139, and a lot number.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Just go to Amazon. They are very clear about made in USA.


----------



## Sneakers

Considering mask mandates are being lifted more and more, and I rarely wear one anyway (only to the doctor's offices) I have no intention or care about getting an N95 mask.  I'll take my chances.

The push for these masks is way to little way too late, and still very controversial as to their effectiveness.  In my mind, a total waste of money.


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> Considering mask mandates are being lifted more and more, and I rarely wear one anyway (only to the doctor's offices) I have no intention or care about getting an N95 mask.  I'll take my chances.
> 
> The push for these masks is way to little way too late, and still very controversial as to their effectiveness.  In my mind, a total waste of money.



Sadly I still need a mask for going base, medical appts, and air travel. So one these will go into the bikes glovebox, another in my travel backpack, and one in the wife's Jeep.


----------



## Grumpy

glhs837 said:


> Sadly I still need a mask for going base, medical appts, and air travel. So one these will go into the bikes glovebox, another in my travel backpack, and one in the wife's Jeep.


Really don't need to carry em with you, every parking lot I've been in lately has an endless supply laying around.


----------



## rio

Grumpy said:


> Really don't need to carry em with you, every parking lot I've been in lately has an endless supply laying around.


Pro tip:  make sure you only use the ones that look like they've been there a few days. That way you know they've had time for the previous owner's drool to dry.


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> Pro tip:  make sure you only use the ones that look like they've been there a few days. That way you know they've had time for the previous owner's drool to dry.


What if it's been raining?


----------



## rio

Sneakers said:


> What if it's been raining?


Ew. Don't use it. Acid rain is bad for you.


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> Ew. Don't use it. Acid rain is bad for you.


But a grody ol' used mask is ok.....


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Sneakers said:


> Considering mask mandates are being lifted more and more, and I rarely wear one anyway (only to the doctor's offices) I have no intention or care about getting an N95 mask.  I'll take my chances.
> 
> The push for these masks is way to little way too late, and still very controversial as to their effectiveness.  In my mind, a total waste of money.


They are very useful for doing drywall or even sanding wood.


----------



## Sneakers

PeoplesElbow said:


> They are very useful for doing drywall or even sanding wood.


I have a bunch of those from Lowes, look like N95, but don't meet that spec.  I get the ones with the exhaust valve.  Helps keep the moisture down.


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> Pro tip:  make sure you only use the ones that look like they've been there a few days. That way you know they've had time for the previous owner's drool to dry.


Just saw an news segment, there is one very clever man who is recycling masks.  They are nearly 100% polypropylene.  He melts them down and creates new things, like wireless phone chargers.  A french company makes new safety products.








						French Company Recycles Face Mask Litter
					

A company in France originally set up to turn textiles into plastic is now attempting to cut down on masks littering the ground, by recycling them.




					www.wboc.com


----------

